# Maddock taxidermist??



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone has his name and or a phone number for the young guy there that mounts deer.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Chris Finley
798-2776
That is his Dads # Tim Finley,,,best way to get ahold of him


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks!
I take it those were his mounts at Harvey, the hard horned whitetail on the pedistal in the back and that multi tined buck on the wall.*Very impresive work!*


----------

